# Can I Bikepack With My Current Ride?



## Jship (Jan 12, 2015)

I am just getting into bike packing. Just got into biking this last summer and bought a Stumpjumper. I'm worried that if I start weighing the bike down will it be too much to handle? I know my bike is not set up to run mounted attachments but I am thinking a frame bag and bar bag can go a long way. I'm wondering if anyone out there is doing some bike packing with a Stumpjumper or a similar aluminum hard tail with a front suspension? I would love to see some pics if available


----------



## MIKE157 (Nov 30, 2008)

Something like this ?


----------



## Luke01 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes my first bike packing was on my niner sir 9 and have done a trip or on a Fuji taho. All mine are hardtail bikes I including my new krampus. If your on a full suspension you will want to put some extra air in the shock to compensate for the added weight. I did have to add a bit to my fork but not a lot


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*Please just go for it!!!!!!!*

Lots of folks would say I'm Doing It Wrong by using a 2009 Ibis Mojo. But I'm doing it, and enjoying it, so... whatev.









*Get out and have fun with whatever you've got*. Life is too short as it is, don't let 'perfect' get in the way of 'good enough for a great time'.:thumbsup:


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's how you find the answer to your question, Does all the gear you need fit on the bike?


----------



## Luke01 (Feb 12, 2015)

Here is a picture of this amazing man I knew and his amazing wife. He had just completed the Tour Divide race on his Cannondale with a lefty up front. I don't think your going to find a better example of a hard tail going bike camping, 3000+MI self supported


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Unless you are already pushing the weight limit of the bike (250+) I wouldn't worry about 20 or 30 extra pounds.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

A hardtail is a great choice for bikepacking.

You have a good start. Next figure out what you're going to be carrying. That's the biggest variable and will determine whether you'll have a good trip or not. Small, lightweight gear that'll fit into a few bags spaced out strategically? Should work great. Bigger, heavier gear that needs a trailer to haul? Doable, but the trailers cost more, and you'll work harder lugging the weight. May or may not be enjoyable for you depending on your fitness and where you plan to go. Heavy car camping gear? That's going to be difficult to ride very far and have a good time.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

verslowrdr said:


> Lots of folks would say I'm Doing It Wrong by using a 2009 Ibis Mojo. But I'm doing it, and enjoying it, so... whatev.


I think you're doing it pretty much right  (Says another guy using an Ibis mojo...)





Personally I like full susp for bikepacking. The rear travel helps me climb more stuff than on a hardtail which I find tends to get bounced around more on rough climbs. Any bike can do the job though. As others said the main thing is just get out there and try it. Trial and error is all part of the fun!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

get the "packing" right and the bike will take you there...my first night out I went to REI and got a 10 dollar dry bag and some 4 dollar compression straps, stuffed my sleeping bag and a cheap hammock in, strapped it straight to my bars and threw some food in my backpack and set off. Get a few nights in under the stars and you will get an idea of what works, what doesn't, and what you need to make it better. I'm personally waiting for prices on bikepacking specific bags to come down a bit because I think a lot of the gear costs way too much for what you get...a 10L seat bag with a few straps costs more than most 40 L backpacking bags that have way more work in them.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

You will be fine. But load the bike up as you would for a trip and ride your local trails to see how it feels (cause it will feel different from an unloaded bike). As others have noted, you can add a little extra air to the shock if it feels like the load is too much.

I have bikepacked with a fully rigid 26er (Gary Fisher hoo koo ee koo), 26er aluminum hardtail with 80mm fork (klein attitude) and 29er steel hardtail with front suss (salsa el Mariachi) All were great. Of course you want the bike to be solid, but it's mostly about the experience. I wouldn't worry with what you have as that is a solid bike. Just get out there and have fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

yes......
thankfully bikepacking/mtb touring has not become vertically specific as so many other sub-catagorys/cultures of cycleing have.
in general bicycle touring be it paved,un-paved, goat trail, down bar, flat bar or money bar does not follow rules.............but rather fellowship and enjoying the outdoors.
"ride what you have"
a stumpy is classic btw


----------



## Jship (Jan 12, 2015)

jmctav23 said:


> get the "packing" right and the bike will take you there...my first night out I went to REI and got a 10 dollar dry bag and some 4 dollar compression straps, stuffed my sleeping bag and a cheap hammock in, strapped it straight to my bars and threw some food in my backpack and set off. Get a few nights in under the stars and you will get an idea of what works, what doesn't, and what you need to make it better. I'm personally waiting for prices on bikepacking specific bags to come down a bit because I think a lot of the gear costs way too much for what you get...a 10L seat bag with a few straps costs more than most 40 L backpacking bags that have way more work in them.


This has definitely been apart of my strategy. I got into biking this year not knowing that I would fall in love with this idea of this strange new wonder called bike packing. So I've got a backpack and some little camping gear and figured I would ride what I brung and go from there. I'm sure I will find out things as I'm going. My friend and I are planning a trip over Memorial Day as a first run. I know that will get me started in this. The whole idea for me is the adventure and I don't want to get caught up in the gear. I was mainly afraid the weight might cause extra stress on the bike but thankfully since biking I've lost 40 pounds and am down to 184 so I'm thinking I should be good.


----------



## Jship (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank you all for the encouragement. I am brand new to all this. I got into mountain biking this last April and have dropped 40 pounds. It has been a total lifestyle change for me and am loving it. I am digging the pictures. It is really giving me an idea on what to do and realizing that I do not need a specific type of bike to get out there and "fellowship and enjoy the outdoors". Which is what attracts me to bike packing. The more I dig into this, to me it seems like having a good frame bag is a good thing to have to keep a lot of weight centered on the bike and off the back for longer trips, or is there another go to gear option that you would say you wouldn't go without?


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

The frame bag would probably be the last bike packing specific piece I would get for a few reasons...one, I like drinking out of bottles more than bladders and you can get some big cages and hold a lot of water weight there. Two, it is pretty much frame specific, so unless you are dead set on this bike (who is?) then it probably won't transfer to your next frame of choice. Handlebar and seat bags on the other hand can move on to other bikes with ease.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Jship said:


> ...The more I dig into this, to me it seems like having a good frame bag is a good thing to have to keep a lot of weight centered on the bike and off the back for longer trips, or is there another go to gear option that you would say you wouldn't go without?


Frame bags are great but not required. I can't get a standard one on my bike and have just worked around it so far. That pic I posted above was from a 3 day/2 night solo trip I did, and it was fine with just dry bag handlebar bag + seat bag + good sized day pack. Since then I've upgraded to a Revelate handlebar bag and upgraded some of my camp gear and it packs up better.


----------



## Jship (Jan 12, 2015)

jmctav23 said:


> The frame bag would probably be the last bike packing specific piece I would get for a few reasons...one, I like drinking out of bottles more than bladders and you can get some big cages and hold a lot of water weight there. Two, it is pretty much frame specific, so unless you are dead set on this bike (who is?) then it probably won't transfer to your next frame of choice. Handlebar and seat bags on the other hand can move on to other bikes with ease.


I understand where you are coming from. Been doing this biking thing for less than a year and already have bought two bikes and still want a third  Have you noticed the extra weight in on the bars or seat post to were it has affected your ridding? I take it your still keeping your heavy weight center by having larger water containers attached to the down tube and seat tube.


----------



## Jship (Jan 12, 2015)

verslowrdr said:


> Frame bags are great but not required. I can't get a standard one on my bike and have just worked around it so far. That pic I posted above was from a 3 day/2 night solo trip I did, and it was fine with just dry bag handlebar bag + seat bag + good sized day pack. Since then I've upgraded to a Revelate handlebar bag and upgraded some of my camp gear and it packs up better.


Off course I'm just startin out and am testing the waters on all this. So I love that you are able to get a good two night trip down without a lot of gear purchases as I'm starting out with hardly nothing. I know I will customize my gear to what I'm doing. I'm just itching to get out there. But I don't have the gear to do it in the cold and snow we have now. Can't wait till spring!!!


----------



## rooze (Oct 22, 2014)

Last year was my first year cycling and towards the end of the season I fancied a bash at a short 4 day bike / camping expedition. I hadn't camped in years so I didn't want to splash a lot of cash on something that might not stick.

So I spent a few bucks on waterproof bags and bungee straps, spent $100 on a tent and bag, then jury-rigged the gear to the bike:








The bike was a GT Timberline 29er hardtail.

It was a good trip, though I had a problem with the back wheel and a snapped spoke so had to make an emergency detour to a bike shop.

This year I'm starting to look around at a better ride (maybe a Fargo) and some better gear


----------



## Jship (Jan 12, 2015)

rooze said:


> Last year was my first year cycling and towards the end of the season I fancied a bash at a short 4 day bike / camping expedition. I hadn't camped in years so I didn't want to splash a lot of cash on something that might not stick.
> 
> So I spent a few bucks on waterproof bags and bungee straps, spent $100 on a tent and bag, then jury-rigged the gear to the bike:
> View attachment 968429
> ...


Thats awesome. That is pretty much where I am at this year except I've never been camping. So I'm going to test my gear out in the back yard and then hit a local camp ground with bike trails. And hopefully plan my own adventuring routes. I love your set up. Working with what you got and having a blast being outside!!!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

jmctav23 said:


> The frame bag would probably be the last bike packing specific piece I would get for a few reasons...one, I like drinking out of bottles more than bladders and you can get some big cages and hold a lot of water weight there. Two, it is pretty much frame specific, so unless you are dead set on this bike (who is?) then it probably won't transfer to your next frame of choice. Handlebar and seat bags on the other hand can move on to other bikes with ease.


Actually if your not concerned about the fit being prefect, keep in mind that bags are inherently a bit amorphous, and you're riding the correct size bike a frame bag should transfer nicely. I have a frame bag that has been on three bikes and fit them all pretty well, especially considering it wasn't made for any of them. Not to mention you can get a Rogue Panda bag for 100 bucks (or less) so they aren't THAT expensive.

Also, the Jandd frame packs can fit a bladder and some snacks. Considering the price I would consider them a great value.


----------



## Scott275 (Feb 19, 2015)

verslowrdr said:


> Lots of folks would say I'm Doing It Wrong by using a 2009 Ibis Mojo. But I'm doing it, and enjoying it, so... whatev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If i get into bikepacking i'm gonna get a cheaper bike, i'd like to not worry about laying it around anywhere like that


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Scott275 said:


> If i get into bikepacking i'm gonna get a cheaper bike, i'd like to not worry about laying it around anywhere like that


Eh... this is my bike, it's for riding. It's got over 5k miles on it of mostly steep mountains and as of this season the only moving piece left that hasn't been rebuilt or replaced is the headset. I don't regret a single scratch.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Jship said:


> ...So I love that you are able to get a good two night trip down without a lot of gear purchases as I'm starting out with hardly nothing..


Weeeeeellll.... I wouldn't say "hardly nothing", lol... although when husby and I tried backpacking years ago we were so broke we made do w whatever we could scrounge + army surplus. So when we started getting back into camping recently, we decided to upgrade gear. Our first priority was/is getting a good night's sleep so we wound up with new down sleeping bags, air mattresses, and a whole new hammock lash up. That was NOT cheap, but I'm done with being cold and miserable and awake all night. But experience gave us that insight... the only way to know is to go.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

https://gypsybytrade.wordpress.com/2012/08/03/real-touring-bikes-canadian-rockies/

Desire is the main ingredient.


----------

